# Non ci posso credere...



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Un aereo costato milioni di euro. Tre persone in procinto di salire a bordo, una delle quali è Miuccia Prada proprietaria dell'omonima casa di moda, nota icona veltroniana. *Infine un poveraccio sdraiato a terra con funzioni di gradino*, dato che la scaletta è troppo corta per consentire facile accesso al jet. Un'immagine così non s'era mai vista se non nei film di Fantozzi. Un essere umano ridotto peggio che in schiavitù e usato come cosa dove mettere i piedi, e un grandissimo stronzo incurante dell'umiliazione che gli infligge.
Ignoriamo l'identità del "gradino vivente"; gli abbiamo coperto il volto per salvarne la dignità già violata.

http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/politica/articoli/articolo409741.shtml


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)




----------



## Old Holly (17 Aprile 2008)

Questa la dovevo ancora vedere...  bleah!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

a parte la strumentalizzazione becera e idiota di vittorio feltri è davvero incredibile!!!! 
ma come cazzo sta la gente???


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

bhè??
ci son lavori peggiori.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




si saran levate i tacchetti??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Aprile 2008)

ditemi che è un fotomontaggio, per favore....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

uh quante storie...
gli andava peggio se lo usavan per parcheggiar le biciclette


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ditemi che è un fotomontaggio, per favore....


 
non lo è putroppo..


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

secondo me è un fotomontaggio. infatti il primo gradino della scala è raggiungibilissimo e non necessiterebbe di ulteriori "gradini umani"


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> secondo me è un fotomontaggio. infatti il primo gradino della scala è raggiungibilissimo e non necessiterebbe di ulteriori "gradini umani"


eccolo lì...buon pomeriggio....


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

ritiro tutto. anche se il primo gradino è raggiungibile (ed infatti c'è il piede della prada sopra, mentre l'altro è a terra), magari il cavo che regge l'intero portello era danneggiato e, per evitare che si staccasse del tutto appne uno mette piede sul gradino, hanno piazzato un uomo sotto il portello.

care donne che comprate roba prada, con i vostri soldi pagate lo stipendio ad i  gradini umani di una attempata menopausata.


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2008)

*Insonne*

Non mettere limiti alla spocchia umana.... se fosse un fotomontaggio e fossi la Prada citerei per danni morali chi lo ha pubblicato.... ma non accadrà; quindi lei sarebbe la prima a doversene vergognare.
Bruja


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ritiro tutto. anche se il primo gradino è raggiungibile (ed infatti c'è il piede della prada sopra, mentre l'altro è a terra), magari il cavo che regge l'intero portello era danneggiato e, per evitare che si staccasse del tutto appne uno mette piede sul gradino, hanno piazzato un uomo sotto il portello.
> 
> care donne che comprate roba prada, con i vostri soldi pagate lo stipendio ad i gradini umani di una attempata menopausata.


infatti non è un fotomontaggio..


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> infatti non è un fotomontaggio..


no pare sia tutto vero...che squallore!


----------



## MariLea (17 Aprile 2008)

uff quante storie...
Ambrogio si mette sempre a terra per farmi salire sul fuoristrada quando ho la gonna stretta


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

Non è un fotomontaggio! Certe cose mi danno ragione: questi radical chich, tifosi della sinistra, pronti ( parole) a tendere una mano ai bisognosi ... eccoli come si comportano! Se i bisognosi, i diseredati, i senza tetto vivessero nei loro giardini di casa non credo sarebbero così tolleranti. Ecco a voi l'ipocrisia più becera.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non è un fotomontaggio! Certe cose mi danno ragione: questi radical chich, tifosi della sinistra, pronti ( parole) a tendere una mano ai bisognosi ... eccoli come si comportano! Se i bisognosi, i diseredati, i senza tetto vivessero nei loro giardini di casa non credo sarebbero così tolleranti. Ecco a voi l'ipocrisia più becera.


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non è un fotomontaggio! Certe cose mi danno ragione: questi radical chich, tifosi della sinistra, pronti ( parole) a tendere una mano ai bisognosi ... eccoli come si comportano! Se i bisognosi, i diseredati, i senza tetto vivessero nei loro giardini di casa non credo sarebbero così tolleranti. Ecco a voi l'ipocrisia più becera.


ciao cazzone, mi regali una borsetta di prada per il mio compleanno??


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non è un fotomontaggio! Certe cose mi danno ragione: questi radical chich, tifosi della sinistra, pronti ( parole) a tendere una mano ai bisognosi ... eccoli come si comportano! Se i bisognosi, i diseredati, i senza tetto vivessero nei loro giardini di casa non credo sarebbero così tolleranti. Ecco a voi l'ipocrisia più becera.


si e' sempre zerbino di qualcuno... tu no?

Comunque se sei de destra allora sarai un ladro evasore, mafioso,  puttaniere cocainomane, con 3 famigghie, un Suv e parcheggi pure in tripla fila.

Se c'hai er busto der Duce all'ingresso , fai l'en plein!


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2008)

io mi limiterei al caso e alle persone in questione


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Minchia che pallosi che siete!!!

Mi fa ridere come ancora non abbiate capito che tira odore di merda sia da destra che da sinistra!!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2008)

qui non si tratta di destra o sinistra ma di inciviltà.punto


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

della miuccia non ho mai pensato male..del marito da quando ha fatto lunarossa parecchio!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> io mi limiterei al caso e alle persone in questione


dai se scherza, ho solo risposto con una stronzata ad una stronzata...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Appunto. cazzo c'entra destra e sinistra??
o intendete la scarpa??


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

cmq raga... ma che* coglione* è la guardia del corpo gradino???
non so..se il cesso era rotto che faceva?? spalancava la bocca???


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cmq raga... ma che* coglione* è la guardia del corpo gradino???
> non so..se il cesso era rotto che faceva?? spalancava la bocca???


per me e' un porco e rattigno e voleva vedere se la Miuccia portava le mutandine....

Ps: comunque speriamo che gli ha pagato almeno la tintoria, oseno' e' n'artra rogna per i sindacati!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> per me e' un porco e rattigno e voleva vedere se la Miuccia portava le mutandine....


no neanche quello perchè è girato di schiena..


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ciao cazzone, mi regali una borsetta di prada per il mio compleanno??


Certo ... molto volentieri e non scherzo. La prossima volta che vengo a milano te lo faccio sapere ...


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Certo ... molto volentieri e non scherzo. La prossima volta che vengo a milano te lo faccio sapere ...





















da oggi chi ti toccherà dovrà vedersela con me!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> da oggi chi ti toccherà dovrà vedersela con me!!!


Di che colore la vuoi?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Certo ... molto volentieri e non scherzo. La prossima volta che vengo a milano te lo faccio sapere ...



brutto zozzone!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti ho messo tra gli invitati a cena e regali la borsa a brugoletta??
mò va cagher 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tra noi tutto è finito


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Di che colore la vuoi?


guardo e ti  dico  

	
	
		
		
	


	





asu....non rompere i cabasisi...


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brutto zozzone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


invitati a cena? dove? non ho visto l'invito ....


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cmq raga... ma che* coglione* è la guardia del corpo gradino???
> non so..se il cesso era rotto che faceva?? spalancava la bocca???
















   hai dimenticato la lingua


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> invitati a cena? dove? non ho visto l'invito ....


in scannatoio.
dove se no?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








comunque vai pure con brugolina


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> hai dimenticato la lingua


una cosa per volta marì


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Non mi piacciono le borse Prada


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

mi sono beccata or ora un 

_siamo pigrette nè??_


da un cliente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















dopo 800 progetti mi dà della pigretta...

Lettrice, mi allunghi la flebo please??


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in scannatoio.
> dove se no??
> 
> 
> ...


A te avevo detto più volte vengo a milano ... vediamoci per un aperitivo ma nulla ... eppure avevo una borsa di alviero martini da lasciarti


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no neanche quello perchè è girato di schiena..


ah be' allora e' solo un pirla!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> A te avevo detto più volte vengo a milano ... vediamoci per un aperitivo ma nulla ... eppure avevo una borsa di alviero martini da lasciarti


 
cosa?????
ti saluto.
faccio come la tati...me ne vado per sempre..


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> A te avevo detto più volte vengo a milano ... vediamoci per un aperitivo ma nulla ... eppure avevo una borsa di alviero martini da lasciarti


ma per chi mi hai preso??? come ti permetti???


ehm, di chi era la borsa??


----------



## Old Angel (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uh quante storie...
> gli andava peggio se lo usavan per parcheggiar le biciclette








  Bisogna sempre pensare positivo.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre pensare positivo.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma per chi mi hai preso??? come ti permetti???
> 
> 
> ehm, di chi era la borsa??



Alviero Martini pezza d'ignoranta... 

Che flebo vuoi? Io mi faccio una flebo di Mojito...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alviero Martini pezza d'ignoranta...
> 
> Che flebo vuoi? Io mi faccio una flebo di Mojito...


ma chi li conosce sti stilisti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  a me frega una fava della moda (e si vede  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..)

a me un bianchino spruzzato che sto ancora sul pezzo


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

*scherzavano...*

*Foto Prada, Libero si scusa*

*"No servilismo ma gioco tra amici"*


La direzione di Libero si scusa con Miuccia Prada per la foto pubblicata in grande evidenza oggi in prima pagina, sotto il titolo *"Com'è umana la sinistra"* e la testatina "Nuovi negreri", che ritrae un uomo steso a terra per agevolare la salita di un ospite, amico della Prada, sull'aereo che riporta tutti da St. Moritz: ''Non si è trattato di un episodio di servilismo - ammette oggi Libero - ma di un gioco tra vecchi amici'' e alla luce di ciò il quotidiano diretto da Vittorio Feltri ''si scusa con gli interessati e con Miuccia Prada per alcune critiche espresse''. 
''In merito all'articolo "Come è umana la sinistra" e alla relativa fotografia pubblicati sull'edizione di oggi - si legge in una nota - la direzione di Libero ha ricevuto dai due signori immortalati nella fotografia una lettera in cui si precisano i contorni della vicenda. E cioè che non si è trattato di un episodio di servilismo ma *di un gioco tra vecchi amici  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Old Holly (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi li conosce sti stilisti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oggi sto talmente giù... che mi unisco alle libagioni, per me un gin fizz (sempre che li facciano ancora, è un secolo che non vado in giro)


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi li conosce sti stilisti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma son sicura che queste borse le hai viste in giro anche tu
http://www.alvieromartini.it/


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi li conosce sti stilisti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alle 17????

ora de stasera te raddrizzi i lampioni!


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cosa?????
> ti saluto.
> faccio come la tati...me ne vado per sempre..


Rimango in attesa di conoscere il colore .... una borsa, come la cravatta per un uomo, è difficile da scegliere senza conoscere i gusti ....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma son sicura che queste borse le hai viste in giro anche tu
> http://www.alvieromartini.it/



sì. ma non mi garbano


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma per chi mi hai preso??? come ti permetti???
> 
> 
> ehm, di chi era la borsa??


Allora facciamo per un aperitivo ... per il resto si vedrà. Ho letto dell'invito a cena ... lo accetto volentieri. Anzi facciamo così ... prima aperitivo e poi cena a casa tua ... dopo essere passati a lasciare la borsa a brugolina. Che ne dici?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Allora facciamo per un aperitivo ... per il resto si vedrà. Ho letto dell'invito a cena ... lo accetto volentieri. Anzi facciamo così ... prima aperitivo e poi cena a casa tua ... dopo essere passati a lasciare la borsa a brugolina. Che ne dici?



che paraculo


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma son sicura che queste borse le hai viste in giro anche tu
> http://www.alvieromartini.it/


C'erano in giro anche in USA ... non mi sono mai piaciute  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il perche non so


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'erano in giro anche in USA ... non mi sono mai piaciute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti sono borse che "o ti piacciono o non ti piacciono" comunque non ti lasciano indifferenti.


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Allora facciamo per un aperitivo ... per il resto si vedrà. Ho letto dell'invito a cena ... lo accetto volentieri. Anzi facciamo così ... prima aperitivo e poi cena a casa tua ... *dopo essere passati a lasciare la borsa a brugolina.* Che ne dici?


 
tipino fedele tu....


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì. ma non mi garbano


Pure a te?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'erano in giro anche in USA ... non mi sono mai piaciute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nun ce stava o' Vesuvie...


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

*stermi*

scusami se te lo dico ma il tuo avatar fa venire le contrazioni alla cellulite...


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> In effetti sono borse che "o ti piacciono o non ti piacciono" comunque non ti lasciano indifferenti.


... a me lasciano veramente indifferente ... la curiosita' sta nel vedere le altre donne che spalangano gli occhi davanti a queste borse, BOH!


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> nun ce stava o' Vesuvie...


Stermi', me fann priopr schif


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tipino fedele tu....


Molto ... si vede?


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Molto ... si vede?


si si...guarda,  se mi giuri che lasci tua moglie ti seguo a ruota...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si si...guarda,  se mi giuri che lasci tua moglie ti seguo a ruota...



io pure, ormai mi son fatta furba!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scusami se te lo dico ma il tuo avatar fa venire le contrazioni alla cellulite...


okkkkeyyyy, cambiato....

questo dimmi che te contrae invece.... ce tengo alla tua salute...


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io pure, ormai mi son fatta furba!!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> okkkkeyyyy, cambiato....
> 
> questo dimmi che te contrae invece.... ce tengo alla tua salute...


adesso ho la cellulite anche sulle mani...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> adesso ho la cellulite anche sulle mani...


guarda che ne hai un po' anche sul gomito...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> adesso ho la cellulite anche sulle mani...


donna, stai inguaiata allora....

anziche' sta' a pensa' alle borse, curate le sacche de cellulite allora....

.....massaggio drenante??????

du iu' laikke????


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che ne hai un po' anche sul gomito...


quello è un brufolo...


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> donna, stai inguaiata allora....
> 
> anziche' sta' a pensa' alle borse, curate le sacche de cellulite allora....
> 
> ...


se cambi avatar migliora, se levi anche le k sparisce...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quello è un brufolo...


seeee te piacerebbe.... invece manco a buccia d'arancia ce l'hai..... e' ad ananas...


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si si...guarda, se mi giuri che lasci tua moglie ti seguo a ruota...


Io non giuro per partito preso!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io non giuro per partito preso!


scommetto che dormite insieme ma non fate mai l'amore...

e che vivete come separati in casa..


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scommetto che dormite insieme ma non fate mai l'amore...


da due anni sono separati in casa e i figli fan quel che possono per farli riavvicinare senza successo...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> se cambi avatar migliora, se levi anche le k sparisce...


ao' e Ke rimane???

siKKome alla telepatia nun so' anKora arrivato interrompo le trasmissioni kon te....

oggi me stai sur kazzius....

****** FINE MESSAGGIO anzi MESSAGGIO FINE, FINISSSSSSIMO****


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> da due anni sono separati in casa e i figli fan quel che possono per farli riavvicinare senza successo...


e magari la moglie è malata...lui DEVE starle vicino...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e magari la moglie è malata...lui DEVE starle vicino...


non gli resta che il lavoro per sentirsi vivo...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scommetto che dormite insieme ma non fate mai l'amore...
> 
> e che vivete come separati in casa..


sara' perche' la moglie nun lo capisce...























Ps: che altro c'e' nel repertorio???

Se non fosse per il mutuo, Spartakus romperebbe le katene???


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non gli resta che il lavoro per sentirsi vivo...


e me... o te...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non gli resta che il lavoro per sentirsi vivo...


E magari solo tu sei in grado di fargli provare certe sensazioni.... che con sua moglie aveva dimenticato....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e me... o te...


ce l'hai la monetina che ce lo giochiamo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io croce..


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ce l'hai la monetina che ce lo giochiamo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no medusetta....fai natale...te lo regalo...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Unodinoi....se stà a scherza'....
sai che per te farei follie


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma no medusetta....fai natale...te lo regalo...


ma non avevi accettato la borsa tu??
razza di malafemmena


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E magari solo tu sei in grado di fargli provare certe sensazioni.... che con sua moglie aveva dimenticato....


anch'io, anch'io....(sbav, sbav)


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e me... o te...



E io... che fai mi scordi...


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non avevi accettato la borsa tu??
> razza di malafemmena


ma no cogliona...quando ha detto che ti portava a cena l'ho restituita..


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

Ma certo che scherzate ..... scherzo anche io se vi dico che non sapendo scegliere vi vorrei entrambe ... insieme ...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma certo che scherzate ..... scherzo anche io se vi dico che non sapendo scegliere vi vorrei entrambe ... insieme ...


c'è anche Lettrice, ciccio.
siamo un pacchetto completo


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma no cogliona...quando ha detto che ti portava a cena l'ho restituita..


Lei, nello scannatoio, mi aveva invitato e io avevo gentilmente accettato. Se mi inviti vengo anche con te a cena ... non sono geloso


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma no cogliona...quando ha detto che ti portava a cena l'ho restituita..


beh a me avanza in cantina na' valigia de calze de nylon....

interessa???


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è anche Lettrice, ciccio.
> siamo un pacchetto completo


3 insieme non l'ho mai fatto .... non garantisco la tenuta


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh a me avanza in cantina na' valigia de calze de nylon....
> 
> interessa???


è arrivato il pezzentone... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




da prada alle calze...
tzè


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> 3 insieme non l'ho mai fatto .... non garantisco la tenuta


se non mi garantisci che ti dica 
abbbasta
abbbasta

sto a casa mia


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è arrivato il pezzentone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ao' eppure all'epoca se rimorchiava... vabbe' era URSS-Polonia!

e nun fa' a skizzinosa oseno' abituati a convive coi mal di testa e la pelle ad ananasso!


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se non mi garantisci che ti dica
> abbbasta
> abbbasta
> 
> sto a casa mia


Allora per capirci: 
da sola mi dirai abbasta abbasta
tu e brugolina ... mi direte abbasta una sola volta
tu brugolina e lettrice ... non saprei non avendo mai provato il trio di donne insieme
mi sono capito ora?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Allora per capirci:
> da sola mi dirai abbasta abbasta
> tu e brugolina ... mi direte abbasta una sola volta
> tu brugolina e lettrice ... non saprei non avendo mai provato il trio di donne insieme
> mi sono capito ora?


mò va' cagher....


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mò va' cagher....


Perchè? no compriendos


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Brucola& Medusa ... siete terribili


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brucola& Medusa ... siete terribili


 
la brugola è una cosa seria marì e se storpiata ci resta male..


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> la brugola è una cosa seria marì e se storpiata ci resta male..


Hai ragione, provvedo subito.



BRUGOLA!​


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Aprile 2008)

io, per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, ho avuto in regalo queste.....e son felice


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io, per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, ho avuto in regalo queste.....e son felice


belle!!!
mi garbano di molto!!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io, per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, ho avuto in regalo queste.....e son felice


due uguali!?!??!?!?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> due uguali!?!??!?!?


non sono uguali; una è martellata e l'altra è liscia....e poi avevo detto che mi piaceva il modello....ce l'ho anche bianca di furla, comprata l'estate scorsa, simile a quella di bulgari di quest'anno.....


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io, per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, ho avuto in regalo queste.....e son felice


Belle! Sono proprio come quelle che piacciono a me!


----------



## Old unodinoi (18 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non sono uguali; una è martellata e l'altra è liscia....e poi avevo detto che mi piaceva il modello....ce l'ho anche bianca di furla, comprata l'estate scorsa, simile a quella di bulgari di quest'anno.....


Non vorrei dire ma .... tra furla e bulgari c'è l'abisso


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Allora per capirci:
> da sola mi dirai abbasta abbasta
> tu e brugolina ... mi direte abbasta una sola volta
> *tu brugolina e lettrice ... non saprei non avendo mai provato il trio di donne insieme*
> mi sono capito ora?


Attento non ti si dica "vai che non ci servi"


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire ma .... tra furla e bulgari c'è l'abisso



Fai anche 3 abissi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire ma .... tra furla e bulgari c'è l'abisso


mi riferivo al modello non alla qualità....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

*unodinoi*



unodinoi ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire ma .... tra furla e bulgari c'è l'abisso


è l'uomo della mia vita..se ne intende anche di borse... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








questo presuppone una buona conoscenza di donne??


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è l'uomo della mia vita..se ne intende anche di borse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se un uomo si intende di borse e sa distinguere l'abisso tra Furla e Bulgari ci sono tre possibilita':

1) Lavora nel settore
2)E' Gay
3) E' gay ma non lo sa ancora


----------



## Old unodinoi (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Attento non ti si dica "vai che non ci servi"


Ok ... me ne starò buono buono a guardarVi


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se un uomo si intende di borse e sa distinguere l'abisso tra Furla e Bulgari ci sono tre possibilita':
> 
> 1) Lavora nel settore
> 2)E' Gay
> 3) *E' gay ma non lo sa ancora*

















per quel poco che lo conosco direi la 4... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




siamo tutti un po' gay però..guarda me!sto cercando di diventarlo e mi applico con solerzia..fosse che fosse 

	
	
		
		
	


	




il problema delle donne è che c'hanno la bagiana... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se no lo sarei diventata da mò


----------



## Old unodinoi (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se un uomo si intende di borse e sa distinguere l'abisso tra Furla e Bulgari ci sono tre possibilita':
> 
> 1) Lavora nel settore
> 2)E' Gay
> 3) E' gay ma non lo sa ancora


Naaa c'è una quarta possibilità: gli piace fare regali ... per farli bene però deve essere attento ... e se sei attento per i regali sei attento in tutto .... mi spiego vero?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per quel poco che lo conosco direi la 4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
può essere semplicemente un acuto osservatore e profondo conoscitore dell'universo femminile......
la differenza tra bulgari e furla la sa anche mio fratello che non rientra in nesusna delle ipotesi menzionate....


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Naaa c'è una quarta possibilità: gli piace fare regali ... per farli bene però deve essere attento ... e se sei attento per i regali sei attento in tutto .... mi spiego vero?



Prova del 9:

Cosa mi dici di una Kelly?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Naaa c'è una quarta possibilità: gli piace fare regali ... per farli bene però deve essere attento ... e se sei attento per i regali sei attento in tutto .... mi spiego vero?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per quel poco che lo conosco direi la 4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ti devi applicare di piu'...


----------



## Old unodinoi (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prova del 9:
> 
> Cosa mi dici di una Kelly?


Parli del modello Kelly di Hermes?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Parli del modello Kelly di Hermes?



Incontriamoci...per parlarne


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti devi applicare di piu'...


chi lascia la strada vecchia per la nuova...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Incontriamoci...per parlarne


è nato un amore!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Incontriamoci...per parlarne


A che ora atterri a Fiumicino?


----------



## Old unodinoi (18 Aprile 2008)

Di Hermes adoro le cravatte .... così tanto per dire


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi lascia la strada vecchia per la nuova...


...magari fa bene


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> A che ora atterri a Fiumicino?


'Petta che chiedo allo schiavo di prenotarmi il biglietto...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

Vabe' sono in riunione... ci vediamo tra un po'


----------



## Old unodinoi (18 Aprile 2008)

Il mio autista è partito per fiumicino .... fammi sapere l'ora di arrivo


----------

